# Cannot share files between XP SP3 and Vista Home Premium



## LAURIEG (Jul 30, 2009)

All,

First, I thank you for your time here but please understand that I'm looking for answers - throwing out a link to a website is not an answer. So please keep that in mind and if you all you have to offer is a website, please don't respond here as I'm sure there are others you can assist that way.

I have an XP sp3 (not 2, its SP3 - so please don't tell me to install LLTD - thats not for SP3) laptop that cannot share files (or even PING) the Vista Home Premium computer.

Here are the details:

XP SP3 computer name: SONY
XP SP3 workgroup name: WORKGROUP
XP SP3 computer user name: LAURIE2
XP SP3 computer user pswrd: xxxxxxxxxx
XP SP3 computer IP address: 192.168.1.200
I have already run the XP file and print sharing wizard
I have disabled ALL firewalls on this computer
It is a wireless connection through a Linksys Router
I have gone to Network Connections, Properties, and made sure there is a checkmark in the "File and Print Sharing For Microsoft Networks" box

Th XP SP3 laptop canNOT ping Vista Home Premium BUT Vista Home Premium CAN ping the XP SP3 and see the shared folder on the XP SP3 computer but the Vista Home Premum computer cannot actually access the files IN the folder because it gives this message:

"\\SONY\Sony_VAIO_Files is not accessible. You might not have permission to use this network resource. Contact the administrator of this server to find out if you have access permissions. Access is denied."

Vista Home Premium computer name: GATEWAY
Vista Home Premium workgroup name: WORKGROUP
Vista Home Premium computer user name: LAURIE1
Vista Home Premium computer user pswrd: xxxxxxxxxx
Vista Home Premium computer IP address: 192.168.1.245
Vista Home Premium network is Private
Vista Home Premium Network Discovery is ON
Vista Home Premium File Sharing is ON
Vista Home Premium Public folder sharing is ON and Password required
Vista Home Premium Password Protected Sharing is ON
Vista Home Premium has the XP SP3 user of LAURIE2 set up with the same password that LAURIE2 uses on the XP SP3 laptop

Although the Firewalls are off, when they were on I opened ports 135-139 on both machines and 444 and 443 and I also allowed remote access.

I don't know what else I can do here - I feel like I've tried every single thing and its just NOT working.

The Vista Home Premium can PING the XP SP3 and see the folder, it just can't access the files in the folder.

The XP SP3 cannot ping the Vista Home Premium nor can it see any shared folders of any kind or see it in the network map.

On the XP SP3 laptop, when I double click on the workgroup called WORKGROUP (windows explorer - My Network Places - Microsoft Windows Networks - Workgroup), I get this message:

"Workgroup is not accessible. You might not have permission to use this network resource. Contact the administrator of this server to find out if you have access permissions. The network path was not found."

I don't know what else to do here so if you can help and that help here, please do. I would love you forever!!

LaurieG


----------

